

Why you should never use free email services to manage your domain names - pier0
http://torontodomainer.com/why-you-should-never-use-free-email-services-to-manage-your-domain-names/

======
Piskvorrr
Yup, because Google is Evil, GoDaddy is Good and has a superior mail hosting
system. I want the minutes I've spent reading this astroturf piece back.

